# Most Stuff Stuffed Into A Fattie (the Fattest Fat, Fattie



## bbqgoddess (Jul 20, 2008)

Let the voting begin!!


----------



## nick (Jul 20, 2008)

*Vince for "Most Stuffed"*


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 20, 2008)

At 4 and 1/2 pounds and a beautiful layer of sausage and fillings, my vote is for EMEs Big Fat Brattie!


----------



## erain (Jul 20, 2008)

there were alot of fat fatties, but after going thru the whole lot on a 10 point scalein each category i got to agree with sumo on this... you just cant overlook the 4.5 POUNDS!!!! earache my eye, aka eric gets my vote. just cannot get past the size dude. great job!!!!


----------



## daboys (Jul 20, 2008)

I've gotta agree. My vote goes to Eric (EME)


----------



## grothe (Jul 20, 2008)

Earache gets it - Bigger IS better. Nough said.


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 20, 2008)

Earache gets my vote as well WOW..4 1/2 ls


----------



## vince (Jul 21, 2008)

Earache gets my vote


----------



## wutang (Jul 21, 2008)

Bodacious fattie by BBQGoddess


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 21, 2008)

Eric  -- 4.5 lbs!


----------



## ronp (Jul 21, 2008)

Bodacious *fattie* by BBQGoddess.

And thanks for your hard work on this project.


----------



## richtee (Jul 21, 2008)

Mizz BBQ Goddess-  that was a sweeeeet fat fatty! Honorable to EME no doubt.


----------



## camocook (Jul 21, 2008)

It wasn't easy,........BODACIOUS gets my vote.


----------



## teeotee (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm undecided between the 4.5lb brattie monster and the bodaciousness of BBQG so joint first in my book.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 21, 2008)

Way hugeonimous!
Great job Eric, how did you get it to the table????
OMG, when I was following your progress, I was like wow how is he gonna move that?? Well done!!


----------



## capt dan (Jul 21, 2008)

I think EME's is the fattest of fat, but BBQG was  a very close second, especially when ya look at all the ingredients in that Bodacious Fatty, and how  thin the outer meat was. On  stuffing to meat ratio, its hands down BBQG, on  size and awesomeness, Its Erics Tubster fatty!


----------



## seboke (Jul 21, 2008)

I have to go with BBQG's Bodacious Fatty!  What, there's like 30 ingredients stuffed in that thing?!?


----------



## mr porky (Jul 21, 2008)

Another vote for EME


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 21, 2008)

I gotta go with BBQG and her bodacious (sp)fatty. It may not weigh the most like Eric's but it had more ingredients in that thing than any other fatty and it looked great!


----------



## caprid (Jul 21, 2008)

EME*, They don't get much fatter than that,? Do they? BBQG was amazing
But for BIG Fat Fattie Goodness my vote has to go to EME


----------



## curious aardvark (Oct 5, 2008)

No links to any of the fatties discussed. No indication of where they are. 
:-(
'spose I'll just have to go look lol


----------



## smoking gun (Oct 5, 2008)

Aardvark for your fattie viewing pleasure.......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=20321

Enjoy!


----------

